# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  ارجو المساعدة في جهاز S3 i9300 صيني MTK6577

## bakrin

ارجو المساعدة في جهاز S3 i9300 صيني  
ارجو المساعدة في جهاز صيني بعد ان عملت له لروت وتحمبل روم جديد للجهاز اصبح جثة هامدة و لم يعد التعرف 
عليه من قبل الحاسوب ممكنا. 
بيانات وصورة الجهاز كالتالي  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tarekassali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bakrin

شكرا اخي  :Smile:   على الرد ولكن كيف امرر له هدا الفلاش علما ان الحاسوب لايتعرف عليه وكانه ممبرونشيش 
هل هناك طريقة اخرى

----------


## amin59

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى*

----------


## ror19

مشششششششششكورين جميعا

----------


## mandi

عمل ممتاز

----------


## mandi

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## panagsm

التجربة خير برهان

----------

